# Stuck with 59HZ refresh rate



## cRABu (Apr 24, 2008)

Hy everyone! I just installed Windows Vista Ultimate on my hp laptop(which is vista capable) , all drivers installed fine. I only have one problem my screen refrash rate is STUCK to 59 HZ. I cannot change this in any way. No matter the resolution, the only avaible refresh rate is 59HZ. My eyes are bleeding.  I have Ati mobilty radeon x1600. Tried all ati stuff... useless.


----------



## Gareth (Apr 25, 2008)

It should be fine at 59Hz if its a laptop, as LCDs do not flicker. Its actually 1Hz less than most LCDs run at (which is 60Hz)


----------



## cRABu (Apr 25, 2008)

it doesn't flicker, but my eyes hurt. On windows Xp i ran at about 100HZ.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Apr 25, 2008)

If your eyes hurt, it's probably not b/c of the refresh rate. Have a nap, and use your comp in a decently lit room and see if that helps...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 25, 2008)

What resolution are you running at?  You won't notice a difference between 60Hz and 120Hz on an LCD, as they don't actually have a refresh rate.  Most of the ones I've seen only go up to 60Hz anyways.


----------



## cRABu (Apr 25, 2008)

I feel like im not beeing understood. I am using 100HZ monitors for 10 years now, trust me, my eyes can tell the diffrence. I am runnin 1440x900. But no matter if i swich to 800x600 or 1024x768 or 1600x1200, or whar ever i can only Choose 59 HZ refresh rate. At monitor options, from the drop down list, there is a single option to select 59 HZ.   I used XP before, and i didnt have that problem. (The thing that confuses me is that HP sad that my lap is vista capable. And apperantly is not)


----------



## cRABu (Apr 25, 2008)

and yes, hide refrash rates that your monitor can't display CHECKBOX is unchecked


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2008)

cRABu said:


> I feel like im not beeing understood. I am using 100HZ monitors for 10 years now, trust me, my eyes can tell the diffrence. I am runnin 1440x900. But no matter if i swich to 800x600 or 1024x768 or 1600x1200, or whar ever i can only Choose 59 HZ refresh rate. At monitor options, from the drop down list, there is a single option to select 59 HZ.   I used XP before, and i didnt have that problem. (The thing that confuses me is that HP sad that my lap is vista capable. And apperantly is not)


Are those CRT's or LCD's?

I will say it one more time, CRT's are the types of monitors where the refresh rate actually makes a difference, and anything around 60-70Hz or less can be a huge strain on the eyes.  HOWEVER, LCD's don't have an actual refresh rate as the pixels aren't displayed the same as they are on a CRT, so  no matter if you got an LCD with a 120Hz refresh rate, you will not see a difference, it's impossible.

You also don't want the "hide unsupported refresh rates" un-checked.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Apr 26, 2008)

Just in case that you missed it, refresh rates on LCDs don't really matter as they don't have actual "refresh rates".

If your eyes hurt, I'd get them checked up. It might be something else too...
-If you're sleep deprived, your eyes might start playing tricks on you. If I don't get enough sleep, I get eye/headaches when trying to use the comp, esp. when it's dark, which brings me to the second option

-Lighting. Having brightness/contrast turned up and using your comp in a dark room may stress your eyes and cause this pain.

-Again, it might be your eyes. Even if you can see well, even far away/very close without glasses and experience no difficulties, it could still be something with your eyes e.g  slightly offset strengths can cause this.

There might be some other causes, e.g. maybe your laptop has a CRT monitor (I do doubt this is the case, however.)


----------

